# Perpetrator ID



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Still early in the reno and some things coming up that looks like dollar spot fungus. However I am not sure if it really is. But I do know it should be treated now! so, I am soliciting information and help from the forum. I did an app of Scott's Disease Ex at a day prior to seed down so perhaps it has run its course. I've thought about another round of it but the problem is not wide spread so prolly not he best approach to do a blanket app of 12k space. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.





The last two pics appears to be the weed standing down, I did an app of Tenacity a few weeks back as well. However, I am also not sure about it.


----------

